# Going back to the start?



## Piccolina (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone else has encountered this...

Sometimes (not always, so far it seems to be random) when I post a reply in a thread, after I hit the "submit new thread" button instead of having the page load to show my post at the top (or bottom depending on what your user preference is set to) of the most current page the new screen shows the oldest page in that thread. So for things likes the long running game threads it's taking me back months/years. Luckily though if I go back to the newest part of the thread my post is there, so it's not doing any harm or such. Has anybody else come across this too (I've experienced it both yesterday and today)?




(  Sorry couldn't resist using part of a Cold Play song lyric as my post title.)


----------



## licia (Feb 22, 2006)

It seems one of the site helpers addressed that yesterday, but I can't remember which one.  I'm seeing several double posts. I wonder what is with that.  I haven't had a problem personally, but I suppose the bugs are being dealt with. Things are bound to happen when changes are made. I have had to repost in the past because it disappeared, but not lately.


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

May be several factors, unrelated to the site.  Simple solution - click on last page, for long threads.


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2006)

Jessica, thats a new one on me. I can't think of any reason it wouldn't load with your post being the most recent one. Try checking in your profile and seeing if everything is set the way you want it in there. 

As to the double posts, I have seen that a time or two myself. (Done it too!) That happens quite easily if the site is busy, you will hit submit reply and it seems to load very slowly, so you hit submit again. BAM! Double post. Usually the helpers will catch them and delete the extra.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2006)

awww, i thought you were quoting cold play


----------

